# Ursinus on the Heidelberg; what was the first edition?



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking for the bibliographical data for the first (Latin I would suppose?) edition of the Lectures of Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism. Any one?


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Apr 21, 2009)

This article says it was first published in 1584, one year after his death.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 21, 2009)

Chris,

This was first published (I'm _almost_ positive) in Geneva, Leyden and Neustadt in 1584, Cambridge in 1585, and London in 1586, all under the title _Doctrinae Christianae compendium sive commentarii catechetici._ You may want to take into consideration, however, that Richard Muller has (at least in one book) preferred to cite the 1612 printing, _Explicationes catecheseos_ in Ursinus' works.

(Side note: I have a few papal references en route from the library: should be here in a day or two)

-----Added 4/21/2009 at 11:38:16 EST-----

I looked up his bibliographic reference in _Christ and the Decree_, and these are his references for this work:

Ursinus, Zehcarias. _Doctrinae Christianae Compendium._ Oxford, 1585.

--. _Explicationes catecheseos,_ in _Opera_ vol 1.
(see below)

--. _D. Zechariae Ursini theologi celeberrimi...opera theologica quibus orthodoxae religionis capita perspicue & breviter explicantur._ 3 vols. Edited by Quirinius Reuter. Heidelberg, 1612


----------

